# James Wellbeloved, is it any good?



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

As you may know George won 3 months supply of James Wellbeloved kibble. It finally arrived today... all 23kg of it!!!!! I wasn't planning to feed George it but as he has gone off his NI I was wondering if it is a reasonable subsitute if he likes it. thanks


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello, I was told by a trainer it was good and tried eric on it but he never seemed full and went off it quite quickly.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I feed my girls either jwb or burns and they are both similar a good quality food and they all eat it no problem( with a little something added lol) we changed to these brands when kd my eldest constantly had the runs hen she as younger and these 2 brands were recommended by her vet and also our local petshop xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I've never tried it but it's amazing how people's opinions can differ. The trainer who I used with Rufus said that if ever she had a hyper active puppy in her classes she could almost guarantee it was being fed James Wellbeloved! I did find her very opinionated though and have gone to different trainers with Basil. I guess if you give it a try you know George well enough to know whether it suits him or not. 

Karen xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its owned by the same company that owns the pedigree brand, but it is concidered one of the better kibble brands.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

miley my american cockapoo has got to be the most chilled placid laid back pooche ever folloed closely by my american cocker and kd one of my english cockapoos so def doesnt make them hyper,i have been told by several people that bakers is one of the worst dog foods for making them hyper,its full of colours etc x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

mandym said:


> miley my american cockapoo has got to be the most chilled placid laid back pooche ever folloed closely by my american cocker and kd one of my english cockapoos so def doesnt make them hyper,i have been told by several people that bakers is one of the worst dog foods for making them hyper,its full of colours etc x


very true bakers and pedigree are the worst.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie eats James well beloved and we have no probs. She is a happy healthy pup. However there is an American cocker at puppy class and it gave him really bad wind. I think to a certain extent it depends ob the dog how they get on with food. Are u sure george isn't just teething? Maggie went right off her food for ages while teething and is only now eating all her breakfast and dinner again. She is 6.5 months now. Emma x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi came home from breeder with JWB Turkey & Rice and he had terrible wind too!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Every dog, animal and person is different!
My pup struggled with bad belly as she grew through her puppy food but has settled really well on JWB. 
But as previously mentioned, I too am a soft touch and add natures dirt meat lol


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Diet meat!l lol


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thanks everyone, I think I will keep persevering with NI as I really like the ethos of it plus no smelly poos are great. Will add a little of the James Wellbeloved as training treats I think. There is loads of it, may donate some too


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

My mum feeds JWB & when we visited her I was talking to her & remember stopping and asking "what is that awful smell?" to which she replied it was Poppy's food. Well I wasn't impressed - yuck!!! Lol!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Royal canin forever you cant beat it !!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty came from the breeder on JWB - she didn't care for it much and
had runny poo's. I understand that JWB is made in the same factory
as Wainwrights ( pets at home's own brand) so it may possibly cheaper for
the same thing...


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

I heard that the recipe had changed and the brand wasn't as good as it used to be - but all dogs like different things - maybe mix it with his wet food - he might renew his appetite - but like Emma above - Dexter went right off his food whilst teething and had a runny tummy - like babies i spose - but now hes right back on his burns & a bit of wet food at night (he loves his dinner)!!!!!


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Betty came from the breeder on JWB - she didn't care for it much and
> had runny poo's. I understand that JWB is made in the same factory
> as Wainwrights ( pets at home's own brand) so it may possibly cheaper for
> the same thing...


Freddy has Wainwrights. He came from breeder with,erm, I think it was something like Beta? Anyway, the vet recommended Royal Canin (their own make obviously - very expensive) we tried that for a while but it made his poos very runny and unpleasant and he had terrible wind. Wainwrights seem to be the right one for him. Back to solid poos, no wind and a variety of flavours (duck being his favourite). I also sometimes give him a little wet mix added to his dry for a bit of variety. Or if he's really lucky, on a roast dinner day, he gets some roast meat! Now winter is on its way, he won't believe his luck!!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Every dog is different. 
What suits one may not suit the next!
As good dog parents all we need to do is find the right one; so don't buy 25kg bags until you get the right one LOL


----------

